# AJ banned?!?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Why has AJ been banned?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

well i be


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I know what on earth ? what has he said to get himself in trouble lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

gawd knows lol.... well i must say i is in shock lol.

why oh why do i miss the best bits


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*same as anyone who gets banned breaking rules  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

what rules? heh i know im being nosey, always in it for the goss


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> what rules? heh i know im being nosey, always in it for the goss


same as i tell you 

enlighten us anyone...we are so nosy its not fare now...WE AVE TO KNOWWWW


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

What rules i liked AJ ,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

he pushed his luck on something thats for sure then lol.

tut tut alan


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Core Blimey what Have I been missing??


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Core Blimey what Have I been missing??


donno...thats wat i wanna know


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

it was only a matter of time..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL must agree there bee 

VIXIEEEE...ANYONE, PUT US ALL OUT OUR MISAREY


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

all speculation at the moment and he is only temp banned please do not persue this any more at the moment 

thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh dear, i always miss out on the action? poor aj


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Okey dokey sorry tashi!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

awwwwwww me lips are now sealed....and still non the wiser  

too-dee-looo then


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And where is Rosikus?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And where is Rosikus?


lmao where you been momentofmadness you have missed loaaads!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And where is Rosikus?


LOL well...itsa longggggggg story


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

what have i missed, fill me in please. where is rosikus and where is alan


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> what have i missed, fill me in please. where is rosikus and where is alan


no idea about alan but rosikus got her ass banned for conspiracy between forums lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> what have i missed, fill me in please. where is rosikus and where is alan


thev run off into doodlewooodle sunset 2gether lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> no idea about alan but rosikus got her ass banned for conspiracy between forums lol


rosikus what? tell me more


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thev run off into doodlewooodle sunset 2gether lol.


ugh???????


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> ugh???????


LOL nvm...u will get wat i mean if/wen louise explains wat hapened to roski


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL nvm...u will get wat i mean if/wen louise explains wat hapened to roski


wtf does nvm mean


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cant find the thread but it all kicked off over the wkend, another ped vs DD erupted and she took it personally to her and toby. so her way of handling it was to join a labradoodle forum, moan about us to them, get them all to join here and start having a go at us lol. all very weird i think im still a bit confused


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

re where have I been.. I am with virgin and the server has been down for over 2 weeks.. I have managed the odd 10 mins on mates pcs.. so have loads to catch up on.. you can pm me if you like to let me know of recent goings on? about anything?

Oh alos I have OH mums Beagle.. ohhhh and its shedding coat all the time.. and I have to have it on an extendy and it keeps strangling Bridget.. and yes she is still sitting on her mother..lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> cant find the thread but it all kicked off over the wkend, another ped vs DD erupted and she took it personally to her and toby. so her way of handling it was to join a labradoodle forum, moan about us to them, get them all to join here and start having a go at us lol. all very weird i think im still a bit confused


lol shall we go have a looky at labradoodle forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> wtf does nvm mean


it means never mind lol....but now you know wat happened 


louise5031 said:


> cant find the thread but it all kicked off over the wkend, another ped vs DD erupted and she took it personally to her and toby. so her way of handling it was to join a labradoodle forum, moan about us to them, get them all to join here and start having a go at us lol. all very weird i think im still a bit confused


spot on....it was warrrrrr...they attacked us all.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> cant find the thread but it all kicked off over the wkend, another ped vs DD erupted and she took it personally to her and toby. so her way of handling it was to join a labradoodle forum, moan about us to them, get them all to join here and start having a go at us lol. all very weird i think im still a bit confused


ah well... Its like that with the horsey forums..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

can we please leave it there now 


thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

tashi said:


> can we please leave it there now
> 
> thanks


ok marm


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

yep yep soz again


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I do think though as long standing fully grown adults we are entitled to an explanation.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry as tashi said it is a temp ban and only speculations at the moment,  im sure you will all find out when he returns   so could we now please stop with the questioning *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Think my post on this just got deleted - or did I not post it - I'm blonde you know - and over the dreaded five O - so maybe I'm just losing the plot!
lol
Sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

well i have been doing my own research (inspector morse hat on) and have found BOTH members (or should we say former) on the same forum stirring up trouble hee hee


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> well i have been doing my own research (inspector morse hat on) and have found BOTH members (or should we say former) on the same forum stirring up trouble hee hee


Recently or from the weekend? because yeah that happend lol but im keepin quiet before I get told off.

By the way where is GillieWorm I havent seen her for ages


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> well i have been doing my own research (inspector morse hat on) and have found BOTH members (or should we say former) on the same forum stirring up trouble hee hee


well i be damned...wt a suprise


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*as we said they are only banned temp? so im sure they will return soon so no more please, *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

They????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> They????


*
yes roski as well  r only temp bans, *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I just dont understand what the big secrecy is.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I am with virgin


I misread that as "I am a virgin" and I though WHAAAT has that got to do with anything? 

LOL!!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I just dont understand what the big secrecy is.


It's a government conspiracy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> yes roski as well  r only temp bans, *


omg nooo...she was a bloody trouble maker..didnt like her from day one and neva will...

god this will be fun.

how can u let her back afta wat the snidy bitch did to our forum???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> It's a government conspiracy.


LMBFAO There is a huge credit crunch going on we are heading in to the biggest recession this country has ever seen and we can't even find out what has happened to AJ and Rosikus LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> LMBFAO There is a huge credit crunch going on we are heading in to the biggest recession this country has ever seen and we can't even find out what has happened to AJ and Rosikus LOL


lmao we are happy in our own little world bless us!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

im not a appy bunny


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

twice in 1 day? is it a p*$$ take?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

i have sellotape on my lips. gonna pour some vino and watch paul now.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im not a appy bunny


or me if she comes back im going give her a piece of my mind and hey if i get banned so be it
because she as wound me up from day one


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> or me if she comes back im going give her a piece of my mind and hey if i get banned so be it
> because she as wound me up from day one


why bother cav, u werent on at wkend when it all kicked off. just rise above it and leave her to it. i doubt she'll be back anyhoo


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> or me if she comes back im going give her a piece of my mind and hey if i get banned so be it
> because she as wound me up from day one


Same as cavvy...i see rite thro her the minute she turned up here.

idont dislike alot of people on here...infact i dont think i dislike anyone on here...but her...well, i dispize the girl.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> or me if she comes back im going give her a piece of my mind and hey if i get banned so be it
> because she as wound me up from day one


she wound alot of peeps up didn't she.. the fact she slagged the place off to her Doodle mates and got them to bombard us is bad enough as it is!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Same as cavvy...i see rite thro her the minute she turned up here.
> 
> idont dislike alot of people on here...infact i dont think i dislike anyone on here...but her...well, i dispize the girl.


I didnt think she was that bad, in fact at times I thought she was quite sweet. She just is a bit young, sensitive and overdramatic thats all...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

bee112 said:


> she wound alot of peeps up didn't she.. the fact she slagged the place off to her Doodle mates and got them to bombard us is bad enough as it is!


yeah she was really out of order there, thats why I doubt she'll be back shes probably scared to lol


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my reding this is very funny how can everyone get so worked up about people been banned. 
It's that simple break the rule and be pushished for it


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I didnt think she was that bad, in fact at times I thought she was quite sweet. She just is a bit young, sensitive and overdramatic thats all...


yeh she seemed to think the whole world was against her


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I didnt think she was that bad, in fact at times I thought she was quite sweet. She just is a bit young, sensitive and overdramatic thats all...


over dramatic aint the word.

i know shes young and so are lot of people on here, but thy aint like her... she was just a horrible girl to me...i h8 to say that but she was.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Same as cavvy...i see rite thro her the minute she turned up here.
> 
> idont dislike alot of people on here...infact i dont think i dislike anyone on here...but her...well, i dispize the girl.


yep she is the only member i carnt get on with

i have tried help and advice her on threads and she just use spit her dummy all the time

she as been sarky to many times for my liking


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> over dramatic aint the word.
> 
> i know shes young and so are lot of people on here, but thy aint like her... she was just a horrible girl to me...i h8 to say that but she was.


maybe shes already been reincarnated as a new member lol arceface or whatever it was


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

why not everyone else seems too


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> why bother cav, u werent on at wkend when it all kicked off. just rise above it and leave her to it. i doubt she'll be back anyhoo


while you were on hol she did some right stupid stuff ...she upset to many members


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yep she is the only member i carnt get on with
> 
> i have tried help and advice her on threads and she just use spit her dummy all the time
> 
> she as been sarky to many times for my liking


i noticed that aswell...she always did a sarcy comment in ur post.


louise5031 said:


> maybe shes already been reincarnated as a new member lol arceface or whatever it was


lmao oh yes haha...i recon that one of her forum m8s meself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

doobles doodle


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yeh she seemed to think the whole world was against her


she as mental problems always after attention


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> while you were on hol she did some right stupid stuff ...she upset to many members


oh yeah soz I forgot I was away lol!! what happened?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> doobles doodle


pmsl doodlewoodle actually haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

spoilt rich kid me thinks


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> spoilt rich kid me thinks


eerm yes i agree


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> doobles doodle


LOL....wish i was a spoilt rich kid  rich will do tho


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lol I want to be rich too


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

and me and me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ohhh i wouldnt know wat ta buy first lol...

god theres so much i want


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh i wouldnt know wat ta buy first lol...
> 
> god theres so much i want


you could buy ya self a mongrel, some dodgy shoes and an orange hair do pmsl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL....wish i was a spoilt rich kid  rich will do tho


i carnt believe she is not banned permently
carnt comment on AJ as i dont know what he done


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> you could buy ya self a mongrel, some dodgy shoes and an orange hair do pmsl


LOL ang on a min, ur making me look like roski.


cavrooney said:


> i carnt believe she is not banned permently
> carnt comment on AJ as i dont know what he done


nor me....i wanna know lol.


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

damn i missed my first forum kerfuffle lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyH said:


> damn i missed my first forum kerfuffle lol


dont worry luv there is bound to be another one soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I know this is random but I wanna tell the story cuz I think its a really sweet story!

My mate from school was picked on a bit. Dunno why cuz she was lovely and really funny but some girls just got bitchy. Anyway it got worse into full on bullying, well I stuck up for her and then we both got grief blah blah...

Well when she left school she joined the navy and we both just drifted apart. This was bout 7 yrs ago now. Then last yr we got in contact on friendsreunited and met up and it was just like the good old days. She said she had met a bloke and they were getting on great etc. Then at Xmas he proposed, Ive never seen her happier. The wedding was planned for Aug08. Then she got caught preggers so they had to bring the wedding forward to May. The only date available at this hotel was May4th, a sunday. So she had a lovely low budget wedding and had her baby on the way. I went to the wedding it was really nice.

After the sunday wedding they went back to norm, no cash for honeymoon and hubby was in the navy (a job he hated) so was soon to go away, missing the early scans and all the lovely stuff of having your wife pregnant. well he said "right darlin im changing our lottery numbers to encorporate "4" our wedding date." 

The saturday after they got all the numbers and won 1.5 MILLION!!! omg. He has quit his job and they now can have everything they want for their little baby, due in a few weeks. Middle finger up to those bullies! Hehe...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LadyH said:


> damn i missed my first forum kerfuffle lol


wont be long if she comes back

im ready and waiting


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyH said:


> damn i missed my first forum kerfuffle lol





mrsdusty said:


> dont worry luv there is bound to be another one soon


PMFSL @ u 2 

and lol @ kerfuffle lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

nice story louise about ya mate winning the lottery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I know this is random but I wanna tell the story cuz I think its a really sweet story!
> 
> My mate from school was picked on a bit. Dunno why cuz she was lovely and really funny but some girls just got bitchy. Anyway it got worse into full on bullying, well I stuck up for her and then we both got grief blah blah...
> 
> ...


oh wow wat a brilliant story....and i wish them all the happiness ever.

wish that would happen to me lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

louise5031 said:


> I know this is random but I wanna tell the story cuz I think its a really sweet story!
> 
> My mate from school was picked on a bit. Dunno why cuz she was lovely and really funny but some girls just got bitchy. Anyway it got worse into full on bullying, well I stuck up for her and then we both got grief blah blah...
> 
> ...


*wow thats a lovely story, i must start doing the lottery again   *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

lol yeah I'd been so jealous if it was anyone else but they so deserve it, couldnt of come at a better time...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I know this is random but I wanna tell the story cuz I think its a really sweet story!
> 
> My mate from school was picked on a bit. Dunno why cuz she was lovely and really funny but some girls just got bitchy. Anyway it got worse into full on bullying, well I stuck up for her and then we both got grief blah blah...
> 
> ...


aar bless what a lovely story
yep i hate bullies as well


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> wont be long if she comes back
> 
> im ready and waiting


oh no my hubs says im on here long enough, without being glued waiting for a kerfuffle maybe ill distract him by ordering sky sports or sommat lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LadyH said:


> oh no my hubs says im on here long enough, without being glued waiting for a kerfuffle maybe ill distract him by ordering sky sports or sommat lol


lol year that should keep him quiet
that is the thing with this forum you can be on here for hourspmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyH said:


> oh no my hubs says im on here long enough, without being glued waiting for a kerfuffle maybe ill distract him by ordering sky sports or sommat lol


well you could always start your own kerfuffle.

start a thread on a doggy doodle poodle and you will be well on ya way


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahahaha 
she mite own one mrsdusty lmao.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

what are us lot like!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hahahaha
> she mite own one mrsdusty lmao.


thats the thing toby was cute she wasnt lol


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

lol im too new to start a kerfuffle but i wouldnt think twice about joining in one if I had sommat to say, Im not 1 to hold back but Im a loverly person really


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im sooooooo hungry


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

kerfuffle always reminds me of little britain.. Andy and Lou always say it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thats the thing toby was cute she wasnt lol


exactly  


LadyH said:


> lol im too new to start a kerfuffle but i wouldnt think twice about joining in one if I had sommat to say, Im not 1 to hold back but Im a loverly person really


haha kwl...ill keep me peeps peeled then lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LadyH said:


> lol im too new to start a kerfuffle but i wouldnt think twice about joining in one if I had sommat to say, Im not 1 to hold back but Im a loverly person really


i think you will fit in nicely
what pets you got?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> im sooooooo hungry


then go eat ya nutta lol

or aint ya alowd?


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

bee112 said:


> kerfuffle always reminds me of little britain.. Andy and Lou always say it!


lol i was browsing a site a while ago and they were having a huge argument about breastfeeding and the word kerfuffle kept coming up and it just stuck in my head


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i think you will fit in nicely
> what pets you got?


im a dog sitter for my mums king charles spaniel , ( lady almost 3 years ) she is here almost all the time


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> then go eat ya nutta lol
> 
> or aint ya alowd?


i carnt eat i keep being sick nothing eat for 2 days except water and that comes back up


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ermm breastfeeding lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i carnt eat i keep being sick nothing eat for 2 days except water and that comes back up


OMG U MUST FEEL SO SICK AND ILL AND WEAK...u poor soul...i feel so bad for you....if i go wivout me food i feel terrible.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LadyH said:


> im a dog sitter for my mums king charles spaniel , ( lady almost 3 years ) she is here almost all the time


ooow i got 4 cavies ........would like see a pic of her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OMG U MUST FEEL SO SICK AND ILL AND WEAK...u poor soul...i feel so bad for you....if i go wivout me food i feel terrible.


yep i feel crap and all these drugs of the hospital dont help but hey you just have to get on with it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ermm breastfeeding lol.


pmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yep i feel crap and all these drugs of the hospital dont help but hey you just have to get on with it


are them drugs gonna cure ya??? or just make ya life comphy like???

u dont gotta take em all the time do ya???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Do members get Banned a lot around here then???


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> are them drugs gonna cure ya??? or just make ya life comphy like???
> 
> u dont gotta take em all the time do ya???


no cure for me but they should help me and yep will be on them til i kick it

thats why i like the forum as it takes my mind of things havin a laugh with you lot


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Do members get Banned a lot around here then???


only the fookers  


cavrooney said:


> no cure for me but they should help me and yep will be on them til i kick it
> 
> thats why i like the forum as it takes my mind of things havin a laugh with you lot


awwwwwwwww u poor soul..

well i hope ya feel betta soon x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Do members get Banned a lot around here then???


ive seen a few go


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Evening All pmsl @ you lot!

Welllllllll hellllo Mr. Pedigree long time no see *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Evening All pmsl @ you lot!
> 
> Welllllllll hellllo Mr. Pedigree long time no see *


lmao good gawd...ur like a man detector hahha.

and evening to u to me luvvy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Evening All pmsl @ you lot!
> 
> Welllllllll hellllo Mr. Pedigree long time no see *


evening
how come when a male on the thread you straight here pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lmao good gawd...ur like a man detector hahha.
> 
> and evening to u to me luvvy


*What sweet lil ol innocent MEEEEEEEEEEE? PMSL

Is u feeling any better today loe?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> evening
> how come when a male on the thread you straight here pmsl


hahahaha just wat i said lol....

she like pychic.

yep thanks me lady...im feelig alot betta, me coffs slow but sure going


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

yes lady
sweet innocent....wait no...you like ya eggs and jacob too much to be innocent LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> yes lady
> sweet innocent....wait no...you like ya eggs and jacob too much to be innocent LOL


pmsl..... yer poor old sexy jacob


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> yes lady
> sweet innocent....wait no...you like ya eggs and jacob too much to be innocent LOL


*When i saw youd answered the thread i was almost, note almost to scared to take a look







*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> only the fookers


whos these fookers then Loe??


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> whos these fookers then Loe??


fook knows lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hahahaha just wat i said lol....
> 
> she like pychic.
> 
> yep thanks me lady...im feelig alot betta, me coffs slow but sure going


lol year we all can see what she is like 

glad you on the mend


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Whos this AJ then??? is he a plonker or what????


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Whos this AJ then??? is he a plonker or what????


LOL ... he a very sweet boi who walks doggies 

And ty cavvy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ... he a very sweet boi who walks doggies


Does he have many friends on here??


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Does he have many friends on here??


yep a few


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Me thinks Pedigree is a coy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Me thinks Pedigree is a coy.


coy or boy lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Does he have many friends on here??


LOL oh yes...he has regularly got freindly people ringing him up  luv his cottons


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well what can i say except AJ wound people up alot and very sarcastic comments to some members including myself. Roisku never really chatted too so cannot comment. Some people just get above their stations


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

he is having fun with rosssi kuss on a labbydoodle forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Whos this AJ then??? is he a plonker or what????


we don't know why he's been banned.
He's ace


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL oh yes...he has regularly got freindly people ringing him up  luv his cottons


*Ah so confuscious was right then loe? *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hehehehehe :d


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> he is having fun with rosssi kuss on a labbydoodle forum


Is he?!....


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Just for you and Mr.P Loe PMSFL YouTube - The Love Boat*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> we don't know why he's been banned.
> He's ace


..............


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Well what can i say except AJ wound people up alot and very sarcastic comments to some members including myself. Roisku never really chatted too so cannot comment. Some people just get above their stations


Awe rose you know i have allways liked ya


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Well what can i say except AJ wound people up alot and very sarcastic comments to some members including myself. Roisku never really chatted too so cannot comment. Some people just get above their stations


I say sarcastic comments to people as well and I'm not banned....


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Well what can i say except AJ wound people up alot and very sarcastic comments to some members including myself. Roisku never really chatted too so cannot comment. Some people just get above their stations


she would not talk and like you because you got pedigree dogs


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL...forum pet


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> I say sarcastic comments to people as well and I'm not banned....


Well obviously there more involved some people take it to the limits.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> I say sarcastic comments to people as well and I'm not banned....


and me ..at rosikus.......and i got the warning


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ..............





englishrose943 said:


> Well obviously there more involved some people take it to the limits.


to be honest - he was just the same as the others that can post sarcy comments.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> and me ..at rosikus.......and i got the warning


only coz the drama queen complained all the bloody time...and wound u up wiv it..which wernt rite.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> to be honest - he was just the same as the others that can post sarcy comments.


Well we all have opinions on people dont we and ive given mine.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

SazzyB said:


> I say sarcastic comments to people as well and I'm not banned....


there is much more to it than that, sarcasm will never be a reason to ban someone, rules have been broken and a ban is in place and thts the matter closed as far as I am concerned

we are not obliged to say why someone has been banned, if it wasnt for him being a popular member no one would bother asking, no one is banned for the fun of it, they are banned for a reason and thats all thats needed to be said, Aj's ban is temporary while a certain matter is being looked into and nothing more can or will be said at present, thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

vixie...are u alowing roski back???

ill say namore afta this


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

vix - he's still confused... (men LOL)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> vixie...are u alowing roski back???


I am afraid it is not up to us that will be Marks decision


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am afraid it is not up to us that will be Marks decision


k thx  just being nosy bitch as always lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> only coz the drama queen complained all the bloody time...and wound u up wiv it..which wernt rite.


a certain member reported my post i think you know who im on about


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> a certain member reported my post i think you know who im on about


ohh yip yip


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this is a great Pet forum and i love everybody including you Tashi and Vix


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I like this forum too but I spend too much time on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Well what can I say 
I never get myself into any trouble,don't really get personal,just say stuff as I see it lol 
As you know I'm very opinionated!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> I think this is a great Pet forum and i love everybody including you Tashi and Vix


suckeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I like this forum too but I spend too much time on it.


dont we all mrsd , dont we all lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> suckeeeeeeeeer


lmao... god talk about arce lick lol.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Well what can I say
> I never get myself into any trouble,don't really get personal,just say stuff as I see it lol
> As you know I'm very opinionated!!!


yeah hun , but you're opinionated and polite


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

pedigree show us ya tongue,, looks all brown


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I like this forum too but I spend too much time on it.


wanna get Naked then!???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Well what can I say
> I never get myself into any trouble,don't really get personal,just say stuff as I see it lol
> As you know I'm very opinionated!!!


wow sally..u sound just like me lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Mese said:


> yeah hun , but you're opinionated and polite


I don't think some of the other members would agree with the polite bit


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> pedigree show us ya tongue,, looks all brown


now now we both know its not my tongue you wanna see


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> now now we both know its not my tongue you wanna see


LOL u cheeky young man


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> pedigree show us ya tongue,, looks all brown


LOL  haha


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

how come AJ is showing as online if he's banned? I 'm confused


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

they can still come online - just can't do anything


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I don't think some of the other members would agree with the polite bit


I dont see a problem with your posts....ive not seen you be mean


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> they can still come online - just can't do anything


Oh really? Didnt know that!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> k thx  just being nosy bitch as always lol.


ha ha and we all love that about you


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> pedigree show us ya tongue,, looks all brown





bee112 said:


> how come AJ is showing as online if he's banned? I 'm confused


do you wanna see my tongue Bee????


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Oh really? Didnt know that!


and ive seen her on as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Oh really? Didnt know that!


thats the type of banning theve aloud...

if he gets the BIG BAN FOR GOOD , then i dont think they can see in at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Far be it from me to question the rules of the forum - but I think it is sad that long standing memebers of the forum are banned.
I have been on a breed specific forum for over five years (albeit paying) and it is seldom that anyone is banned - Infact there are never any arguements/ disagreements on there that are not ironed out amicalably.

We have to remember that a lot of people are very passinate about animals, and likewise their beliefs - and consequently things are often said in the heat of the moment - maybe there should be a cooling off period - whereby offending parties have time to reflect on what the have said and apolygise.

I was warned our something i consider to be trivual - it was regarding a rift i had with Rocky - it was ironed out between ourselves way before the powers that be jumped in and slapped a warning on me . I do objest to being treated like a child - but i'm still her - for how long remains to be seen!
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

so why is AJ showing as bein gon line


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> so why is AJ showing as bein gon line


coz hes banned for the week...and theve given him the privlage of looking in...but he cant reply to threads at all...

so hes had his keyboard taking from him in otha words lol.

if he trys to reply...he will get the same as we get wen trying to reply on a closed thread.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> coz hes banned for the week...and theve given him the privlage of looking in...but he cant reply to threads at all...
> 
> so hes had his keyboard taking from him in otha words lol.
> 
> if he trys to reply...he will get the same as we get wen trying to reply on a closed thread.


so if you got banned permently you carnt come on at all...is that right


----------

